# Cancelling Julep Maven Subscription



## iugirl13

I haven't been that satisfied with the Julep Maven program so far and am thinking about cancelling my subscription. I'm worried when I call to cancel though I will get a representative that just begs me to stay. What experiences have others had with Julep when cancelling?


----------



## zadidoll

From my understanding they won't do that. You can cancel via email as well.

[email protected]


----------



## Playedinloops

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't been that satisfied with the Julep Maven program so far and am thinking about cancelling my subscription. I'm worried when I call to cancel though I will get a representative that just begs me to stay. What experiences have others had with Julep when cancelling?



I've heard they don't do that, just give them a call.


----------



## zadidoll

They posted on Facebook that they will do it via email.


----------



## iugirl13

I got it taken care of by email! Thanks everyone for the responses!


----------



## Vicki Vaughan

Julep Maven,   Unfortunately there have been some circumstances that are out of my control and I am going to have to Unsubscribe from Julep Maven. Your products are very good and I may be able to join some time in the future.   Thank you for your understanding,  Vicki Vaughan


----------



## kawaiimeows

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vicki Vaughan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep Maven,   Unfortunately there have been some circumstances that are out of my control and I am going to have to Unsubscribe from Julep Maven. Your products are very good and I may be able to join some time in the future.   Thank you for your understanding,  Vicki Vaughan
@Vicki Vaughan are you trying to cancel your julep maven account? you need to email them personally, as this is a forum and is not affiliated with julep.


----------



## cancel_julep_info

Okay. So I decided to try julep and my daughter loves it. But with no income right now I can't afford it. I have been trying for days to cancel the subscription and could not figure out how to do it until today! You call this number: (877)651-3292, select option 1 for tech support. When the rep came on I told her I could not find the cancel option in my account. She tells me there isn't the option to cancel online but she can do it for me. I gave her my account email address and she asked the reason why I was cancelling. I told her my situation and it was cancelled. I even got an email confirmation. So, forget all the emailing and calling and selecting option 2-??? just go to tech support and they can do it for you!


----------



## EIVanAtta

*Whatever you do, don't leave a message and expect a return call. I left a message last month, forgot all about it, was charged this month, called the day the charge hit my bank account, left another message, got no return call. After reading this thread, called back, selected tech support, after holding 10 minutes, spoke to a rep who cancelled my service. When I asked her why no return calls, she simply said they are too small a company to man the phones or reply to voicemails. REALLY?!? Then don't have a voicemail system if you can't respond to messages, simply have a recording asking people to call back. This is a scam, as far as I am concerned, to keep people from canceling even if they can't afford it, as they don't care if they overdraw your account, so long as they get your cash! *


----------

